# Does anyone else's TL's not allow them to drink soda and coffee while on the clock?



## Wonderland000005 (Mar 11, 2022)

Does anyone else's TL's not allow them to drink soda and coffee while on the clock?


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 11, 2022)

Why would you?


----------



## Logo (Mar 11, 2022)

If you're drinking you're not working that's what my old SD use to say.  That's what breaks are for....


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 11, 2022)

No. I'm pretty sure if I brought six pack in my TL would ask me to pass him one.


----------



## Wonderland000005 (Mar 11, 2022)

Logo said:


> If you're drinking you're not working that's what my old SD use to say.  That's what breaks are for....


No I didn't mean drinking it instead of working.. I meant having the coffee or soda instead of like
a water. Sorry this is my first time using this forum.


----------



## sunnydays (Mar 11, 2022)

do you mean when you're on the salesfloor???


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 12, 2022)

Wonderland000005 said:


> No I didn't mean drinking it instead of working.. I meant having the coffee or soda instead of like
> a water. Sorry this is my first time using this forum.


The answers is no .


----------



## Inboundbeast (Mar 12, 2022)

You shouldn’t have any drinks while working unless a doctors note for water. Your TL is doing their job


----------



## OldSchoolVet (Mar 12, 2022)

For years, I've had my water bottle with me while working.  No one has ever said anything.  ASANTS.


----------



## happygoth (Mar 12, 2022)

We are allowed drinks on the salesfloor. I see them on the three-tiers and fulfillment carts all the time, and I see TMs and TLs drinking on the salesfloor. Usually water bottles, but sometimes soda in to go cups or bottles, and sometimes Starbucks drinks.


----------



## Captain Orca (Mar 12, 2022)

So sneaking a 16 oz PBR back by the baler ain't cool?  Petty bullshit.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Mar 12, 2022)

We're allowed to have only water on the floor, and it has to be in a clear bottle that can be closed. However, it seems like there are always those couple of TMs that enjoy going against the rules AND get away with it. I sort of keep hoping that one TM in particular will spill her soda, which will be the end of her being *special*.


----------



## rd123 (Mar 12, 2022)

Our etl always roams around with a cup of coffee .


----------



## Rarejem (Mar 13, 2022)

Clear liquid in a clear container with a top that closes is permitted in our store.  They don't say "water" specifically, so I have no idea how much vodka. tequila, and gin is floating around out there.🤪


----------



## RWTM (Mar 13, 2022)

Wonderland000005 said:


> Does anyone else's TL's not allow them to drink soda and coffee while on the clock?


?


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Mar 13, 2022)

Some permit it, some don't. And it's more of an ETL/SD thing than a TL thing. TLs don't make store policy. Haven't read the official word in a while but I'm pretty sure Target only allows water in clear bottles.


----------



## Hope4Future (Mar 17, 2022)

I'm guessing this is an ASANTS issue that might depend on what district you are in. My old store's leadership was extremely strict about drinking (even water) on the floor/near the registers. However, I did see some team members, maybe in flex with drinks.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 17, 2022)

Our flex team is allowed to have drinks. The team is powered by sugar and caffeine (and the occasional doughnut).😁


----------



## jenna (Mar 17, 2022)

I see cashiers, SFS, and inbound drinking beverages all.the.time.  Cashiers are often eating, as well.

I saw a SFS person dump his open can all over his cart, too.  🙄

I also see drinks stashed around the backroom.  So long as it doesn't affect my area, IDGAF.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 17, 2022)

They are very liberal about that here. They'll give us water, Gatorade, heck even chips and ice cream on the floor.


----------



## Captain Orca (Mar 17, 2022)

Our original TL's, ETL's and STL always loaded us up on free shit.  It was fun.  Everyone cleaned up after themselves.


----------



## Captain Orca (Mar 17, 2022)

That unlimited free soda and Entenman's donuts got my ass moving getting that mustard and salad dressing lookin' real fine.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Mar 17, 2022)

Imagine being a whole ass adult and being told you can't have a drink.


----------



## JohnSith373 (Mar 17, 2022)

Official policy is clear, closed containers are allowed in non-food prep area. This is allowed per heat exhaustion/stroke prevention.

Everywhere is allowed excluding the ambient room, cafe, food avenue, deli, Starbucks and any other food prepping area.

Reasoning is due to steritech/ecolab assessments, water bottles were not allowed in food prep areas. ETLs took extra precaution to expand this storewide. A recent workbench announcement clarified clear, closed containers are allowed.


----------



## Captain Orca (Mar 18, 2022)

Since I spent a good portion of my time in the back room I didn't give a shit what the last team lead said, we did it regardless.  She ass-holed herself right out of a job anyway.  All other TL's and ETL's were cool.  The work got done.


----------



## Wonderland000005 (Mar 11, 2022)

Does anyone else's TL's not allow them to drink soda and coffee while on the clock?


----------



## countingsheep (Mar 19, 2022)

Wonderland000005 said:


> No I didn't mean drinking it instead of working.. I meant having the coffee or soda instead of like
> a water. Sorry this is my first time using this forum.


If your TL is trying to control what you drink or eat on break or lunch apart from the obvious no alcholo etc then youbjeed to tslj to HR. They are grossly micromanagijg and thats not ok.


----------

